# MI Residents - Lots of good dogs (mostly doxies) needing homes



## rockin' robin (Dec 7, 2009)

I found out about this through a Dachshund group I follow. Apparently about 80 dogs were pulled from a hoarding case, and several of them were sent to a high kill shelter in Livingston County. 

All of the dachshunds have a Euthanasia date of September 19th. 

You can see the dogs here : http://livingstonlive.org/lcac/LCAnimalviewer/animalviewer.asp?species=4&status=ADOPT


----------

